# Tips for getting new players?



## Moe Ronalds (Nov 23, 2002)

Let me say right off the bat that I can't advertise or find people on message boards to be in my gaming group. That being said..

My dillema: Only three people in my group can make it regularly. No one else seems to care enough to show up, or when they do wshow up they don't actually play. Since I've spent $90+ on this hobby (a lot for me thanks to an unholy mixture of child labor laws and my parents' phobia of kids and lawnmowers) and I really want to play I'm desperate to find new players. But, like I've said, I can't ask strangers. And no one that I does know wants to play. So, I figured this would be the best forum to ask you all to help me figure out what in hades I'm supposed to do.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Nov 23, 2002)

Moe Ronalds said:
			
		

> *Let me say right off the bat that I can't advertise or find people on message boards to be in my gaming group. That being said..
> 
> My dillema: Only three people in my group can make it regularly. No one else seems to care enough to show up, or when they do wshow up they don't actually play. Since I've spent $90+ on this hobby (a lot for me thanks to an unholy mixture of child labor laws and my parents' phobia of kids and lawnmowers) and I really want to play I'm desperate to find new players. But, like I've said, I can't ask strangers. And no one that I does know wants to play. So, I figured this would be the best forum to ask you all to help me figure out what in hades I'm supposed to do. *




Moe,

When you say you 'can't advertise', what exactly do you mean?

My suggestion would be to go with the players you have!  Most of the best games I've ever played in were with 2 other players and the DM/GM!   

Personally, I think that smaller groups allow for much more in-depth role-playing between the characters and NPCs.  Also seems like our smaller groups accomplished *alot* more than the larger groups...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 23, 2002)

By the sounds of it you're in school.  Ask around there.  You might have asked all your friends but you might want to talk to Bob in Biology or whomever is in your school.  Maybe you can talk to a teacher and try to get a club started or something.


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Nov 23, 2002)

Livewire- WHen I say "can't advertise" I mean posting things on bulletin boards at Community Centers or libraries. As for playing with the smaller group the problem is neither of my players like gaming with only two people. Especially since the two players aren't really very fond of eachother (one is my little sister and the other is my friend).

Crothian- I suggested starting a club to my friend in the group but he said (in typical Gothic "DOWN WITH AUTHORITY" fashion) "No way in hell." As for asking people, that's how I've gotten most of my players and none of them can seem to play and everyone I haven't asked I wouldn't be able to stand for 4+ hours doing anything. 

Sorry to shoot down the ideas


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Nov 23, 2002)

Moe,

Do you have a 'local' gaming store nearby?  If so, talk to some of the people that work there...they may be interested in joining a group themselves or know others who are looking.

Is there another area school?  Maybe some of the students from that school(s) frequent the local gaming store and are looking for a group to join?

Just some thoughts...


----------



## Caliber (Dec 2, 2002)

When I was around ... probably 11 or 12 I managed to find a gaming group with an opening in my area. My mom would drive me over, drop me off, and pick me up when we were done several hours later.

I was the youngest guy in the group by FAR (the next oldest was in his late 20s) but it was (and is) one of my fondest gaming memories. 

I don't mean to clog this thread with my meaningless reminsces (is that even a word?) but I was just suggesting checking out your local gaming store. After all, you had to spend that $90 somewhere right?

If for some reason that doesn't work, then you are down to either trying to find fellow gamers at your school (which NEVER worked for me) or getting into an online game (which I have had mixed results with)

There are plenty of online games here, by the way. In this forum in fact. Good luck.


----------



## Painfully (Dec 3, 2002)

Subscribe to Dragon.  Really!  Carry this with you all the time and let people see you reading it.  I guarantee somebody will ask, "what's that?"  AND THAT is your cue to explain what D&D is like, but rather than explain too many rules, tell them a dramatic story of what happened in your last exciting adventure.  Don't bore them with D&D terminology, describe it like a good story.

You should have no problems getting at least one or two more people, but if it still seems slow, try getting out to more places that attract gamers.  Look for computer LAN parties, and bring your magazine; visit a video arcade (do they even have those anymore?), and bring your magazine; hang out at a local bookstore that carries D&D books, and ask the people behind the counter if they will accept a small 3x5 card to post by their RPG section of books--if it is in a store like Barnes & Noble's you might even be able to play there on a small table (just dont get too loud), it may very well attract another gamer browsing the RPG books.

If you are at school, try forming an after school gamer's club.  try to offer more than just D&D if you can.  Put yourself where other people will be able to "browse" your game and see what it's all about.  Parents typically like afterschool activities that keep their kids out of trouble.  Sell it like it's a sport activity for the mind.  A notice looking for, "brave heroes and creative problem solvers," might be more interesting than, "looking for D&D players."


----------

